# Ability to turn off "Already running"



## Kjell Arne Brudvik (May 22, 2017)

The latest version - 19 - introduced a new verification upon loading. OBS now checks if it's already running. That is fine for manual users, but people that runs OBS in an automation setup and rely on multiple OBS to load - will find that version 19 is no longer possible to use in this manner. This is however easily fixed by implementing a small setting that allows for this dialog/check to be disabled. Would that be possible?


----------



## Kjell Arne Brudvik (May 22, 2017)

A bit more information, the commit in question is this: https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/commit/96ce9633e073ae05c0cb1c5f07359bbddd54b1f4 - as I understand it shouldn't have any effect if you run the OBS instances as portable (which I do) - but even though all instances are running as portable, the check is still in effect; and the alert box is showing.


----------



## lucenttop (May 31, 2017)

Did you done with 2 instance? im struck too.PM please


----------



## Kjell Arne Brudvik (Jun 2, 2017)

@lucenttop - My configuration is setup with 4 instances. All of them are set to be portable, so in theory they should be standalone instances. However, the check appear to report them as one. I've created a issue for this here: https://obsproject.com/mantis/view.php?id=927 - and we'll see what the outcome of it will be. I guess it's just a minor error.


----------

